# Iriver adapter?



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

hello.... i have an iriver 20g mp3 player and i want to wire it directly to my monsoon. Im wondering exactly what i need to hook it up and to power it. 
http://reviews.cnet.com/iRiver....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Iriver adapter? (DJP944)*

do you have a single din monsoon, or the double din monsoon?


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

double din


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (DJP944)*

nothing is available to power the unit and bring the audio out like the there is for ipods, however, to import the audio, I'd suggest using a combo of:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









and 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

so the mp3 player plugs into the rca wires which plug into the blitzsafe audio input, which plugs into the back of the deck...? and to power it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (DJP944)*

there isn't a comercialy availible product that will import the audio and power it in one plug, you'll have to run a second plug to either your cigarette lighter, or you could use an interface like this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

